# ECU Tuning as per "Down Under"....



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=202338#post202338


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OMG....thats a lot of stuff to have to do. I didn't read it all, but geeeeeez.


----------

